# Boot Review



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have had the same type of boot from catapillar, steel toe, 600v rated. But I think its time to change. I am having back pain and foot pain when i stand all day, especially like when I am replacing a panel - standing in 1 place for a long time. 

~Matt


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Carolina boots are great for heel spurs.


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

Wesco is great if you are climbing ladders, towers, poles, or working outside a a lot. Otherwise I have had great luck with Redwing.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

My last couple of pairs have been Wolverine and have only been lasting about a year or two until the sole starts coming off. Been thinking of switching to Red Wing for my next pair.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

doc martens!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I have been using steel toe hiking boots for the past 5 years and love them. They have been lasting about 2 years a pair and only cost around $90. I get them from Cabelas.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> doc martens!!!:thumbsup:


I concur. I wear a pair of the industrial steel tow low ones, they've held up nicely. EH rated, and I got them for around $70 at Shoe Pavilion before they closed their doors.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:yeah $70 good price!!!


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> doc martens!!!:thumbsup:


My brother had a pair of those that didn't last 6 months!! He's a diesel mechanic so maybe the scope of work did it but I wasn't very impressed. I am a Red Wing guy and got my bro hooked on them too.


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I have had the same type of boot from catapillar, steel toe, 600v rated. But I think its time to change. I am having back pain and foot pain when i stand all day, especially like when I am replacing a panel - standing in 1 place for a long time.
> 
> ~Matt


....I used to do a lot of machining work (milling machine, lathe, etc.), and an elder coworker clued me in on standing on a plain ol' piece of cardboard or two... or an area rug... or whatever.

Keeps your vertebra from compacting over the course of a day, and makes a BIG difference, no matter the brand of boot. Which are Red Wing, BTW.:thumbsup:


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Carolina boots are great for heel spurs.


...and not being made in the U.S.A. anymore, to boot (hey it's a pun). Some models with the logger heel are U.S. made, but the majority of their line is now overseas. My local small shoe shop guy switched to the more expensive Red Wing line because of it, so I give him my bidness every time.:thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Chippewa are my faves. Pricey though. I think they are worth it.


----------



## smeric28 (Nov 16, 2009)

I love my red wings i wear them even when i'm not at work or working at home. i got the arch supports that mold to your feet and i think they are more comfortable than tennis shoes. plus i should add i get lower back pain from feet problems, and i've never felt better.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Redwings is what I like and never had any troubles out of them.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

regieleeroth said:


> ...and not being made in the U.S.A. anymore, to boot (hey it's a pun). Some models with the logger heel are U.S. made, but the majority of their line is now overseas. My local small shoe shop guy switched to the more expensive Red Wing line because of it, so I give him my bidness every time.:thumbsup:


I have heard that some of Red Wings less expensive product line is made overseas...


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

chenley said:


> Been thinking of switching to Red Wing for my next pair.


 IMO You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

running dummy said:


> I have heard that some of Red Wings less expensive product line is made overseas...


It's true.

But they'd probably go out of business if they solely depended on enthusiastic trades workers to buy their 300 dollar boots. I mean, $hit, half the guys at my site (of all trades), wear walmart boots. That's tough to compete with.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> It's true.
> 
> But they'd probably go out of business if they solely depended on enthusiastic trades workers to buy their 300 dollar boots. I mean, $hit, half the guys at my site (of all trades), wear walmart boots. That's tough to compete with.


 I would be put in the other half.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> doc martens!!!:thumbsup:


 Doc's get my vote too, very comfortable, lightweight and you can wear them all day and your feet won't hurt; arch inserts are suggested for additional support. Get the 10-12 lace type.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

running dummy said:


> I have heard that some of Red Wings less expensive product line is made overseas...


What do you consider less expensive? I just paid $179 for a pair of Red Wings that are made in China.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Had a pair of $150 red wings and they only lasted 6 months... was not very good! Doc Martens are the way to go...they changed my life!!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Doc's get my vote too, very comfortable, lightweight and you can wear them all day and your feet won't hurt; arch inserts are suggested for additional support. Get the 10-12 lace type.


10-12 eyelet? 

Those are a some major sh-t kickin moon stompers.
:thumbsup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I wear Terra boots...I have been unable to find a properly fitting boot that is 'tight'.

I would LOVE a pair of wesco's or hoffmans but, they are not CSA rated 
Usually, I get about a year out of my boots.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> I wear Terra boots...I have been unable to find a properly fitting boot that is 'tight'.
> 
> I would LOVE a pair of wesco's or hoffmans but, they are not CSA rated
> Usually, I get about a year out of my boots.


 What does CSA stand for?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone ever had a pair of Diehard boots?

They're cheap like the budgy.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Anyone ever had a pair of Diehard boots?
> 
> They're cheap like the budgy.


 My dad had several pairs when we used to work together and he couldn't kill them they would last forever.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

william1978 said:


> My dad had several pairs when we used to work together and he couldn't kill them they would last forever.


Yeah, I've thought of getting a pair. They're pretty old school looking. I don't really like how a lot of the new boots look really. I know, I know, nobody cares what your work boots look like but I sorta do.
(shrugs shoulders)


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> I wear Terra boots...I have been unable to find a properly fitting boot that is 'tight'.
> 
> I would LOVE a pair of wesco's or hoffmans but, they are not CSA rated
> Usually, I get about a year out of my boots.



I don't know about the prices but you could try Viberg's they're made in Victoria and are csa rated.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I am on my second pair of timberland boots; so far so good accept one problem, both times my boots end up squeaking. I sound like squidward when I walk around... I think this will be my last pair of Timberland boots ($125.00ish)


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

mine sqeaked too!!! went with doc martens!!!


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> mine sqeaked too!!! went with doc martens!!!


If its that common then it must be by design, :glare: but why....


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> 10-12 eyelet?
> 
> Those are a some major sh-t kickin moon stompers.
> :thumbsup:


 Not at all, they are very similar to regular jumpboot height; the ones you speak of are like 24 eye, halfway or more up the shin type....too much trouble, too much high fashion. That's a f*g thing.


----------



## Woober (Aug 22, 2008)

I am a Red Wing guy all the way, like alot of others here. I reside in Montana now, but am a transplant from Detroit. I got out here, and mentioned Red Wing, half the guys looked at me like they had never heard of it!

It seems that out here, lot of electricians wear Whites jumpboots- don't know why exactly, because the style is that which all the smoke jumpers wear, and they were designed for that kind of work, not electrician work.

Everybody seems to have the same general consensus on them: Super expensive, very uncomfortable, and take forever to break in, (My understanding is that once broken in, they are very comfortable) very heavy compared to other boots, but last forever.

Thought about getting a pair one of these days, but not on 2nd year apprentice wages.

And speaking of Red Wing, I wear a size 14EE- nothing that is impossible to find, but nonetheless, not readily available in all styles. For years now, I just always keep me eyes on Ebay- I think the last two pairs I got were $50.00 or less, and are simply awesome! I think they were advertised as seconds, but I have never been able to find a flaw anywhere on them.

Scott


----------



## msdmsd (Nov 27, 2009)

Red Wing or Danner I've had great luck with both brands and will not buy anything else.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

william1978 said:


> I would be put in the other half.


Not even.

You'd be in the other 10%.

The other 40% have Target or Sears boots.


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> I am on my second pair of timberland boots; so far so good accept one problem, both times my boots end up squeaking. I sound like squidward when I walk around... I think this will be my last pair of Timberland boots ($125.00ish)


I have them too and I love them haven't had them squeak yet. You sure it's not your ankles that need some greasing?:whistling2:


----------



## luminous (Sep 27, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Not even.
> 
> You'd be in the other 10%.
> 
> The other 40% have Target or Sears boots.


 

up till my post its tied 11 for Red Wing and 11 for the other brands,,,Oh Im a Red Wing guy myself,,Like said earlier, I'd rather ware them then tennis shoes,,In the last twelve years other than my Red Wings I have only worn sandles at the beach only because wife said with my Red Wing pull ups I'd only get sand inside could cause insole damage,,,,,,She has my best interest at heart,


----------



## woodhouse (Nov 28, 2009)

not tryin to thread jack or anything, but to the guys using dr martens, can you post a link to the model your using?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I just bought a pair of DM industrials...but I never intend to wear them to work.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I just bought a pair of DM industrials...but I never intend to wear them to work.


 ok. why not ???:blink:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

paul d. said:


> ok. why not ???:blink:












I'm beginning to buy clothes that aren't for work.

Up until now everything I wore to work, to after work were my work jeans/t-shirts, and one day I got fed up with it. I needed a pair of boots that looked nice with my new clothes and I found these on sale for 60 dollars at Journey's. 60 bucks? I'm fond of the style, could do without the steel toe and EH rating, but they didn't have any soft toe variants in stock.

Otherwise I wear a pair insulated, waterproof Bellevilles








and desert Altamas military boots to work.


----------



## woodhouse (Nov 28, 2009)

for the guys using the dr martens, any1 know where to get them in the north east, mainly the ny long island area??


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Kodiak.

http://www.kodiakboots.com/product/product_detail.php?id=209&cat=171

Paid $140 CND when I was in mid high-school. That's back in 2000. Guess what I'm still wearing. My boots from 2000. Use dubbin to treat the leather every winter. The soles are going to wear out before the leather and stitching does which sucks. The inside seam ripped this year and the in-soles are still fine.

If you want a well made boot that breaks in and feels like slippers I can't recommend a better one. Insanely tough.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

woodhouse said:


> for the guys using the dr martens, any1 know where to get them in the north east, mainly the ny long island area??


Google - is your friend


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

These are not steel toes but they are VERY comfortable and have plenty of support. Red Wing is the only way to go IMO.

http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1055


----------



## woodhouse (Nov 28, 2009)

i had redwings for a day and returned them, didnt like them one bit, i didnt know steel toe was so widely used by electricians, i always stayed away from them


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I was just at
www.dmusastore.com
This is a Doc Marten website.
They are offering Doc Martens with a Lifetime guarantee


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i saw a pair of sketchers work boots that are lace ups with steel toes any know anything about them


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

bduerler said:


> i saw a pair of sketchers work boots that are lace ups with steel toes any know anything about them


I bought a pair of Skechers steel toe hiking type boots around August I think. They've started to fall apart already. It may depend on the particular style of shoe or boot that you buy, but I know I won't be buying another pair.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

The Motts said:


> I bought a pair of Skechers steel toe hiking type boots around August I think. They've started to fall apart already. It may depend on the particular style of shoe or boot that you buy, but I know I won't be buying another pair.


ok well doc martians it is then. thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i got the new timberland endurance work boots. they are the ones that are on the commercial on tv. they are pretty nice


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

MisterCMK said:


> These are not steel toes but they are VERY comfortable and have plenty of support. Red Wing is the only way to go IMO.
> 
> http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1055


I have the exact same pair! Very nice boot.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I like steel toed flip flops.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

used to get irish setters at bass pro they for me last the longest now water proof high leg la crosse


----------



## Electric Bill (Nov 13, 2009)

I like the Timberland Pro series, you can wear them all day and they don't kill your back.:thumbsup:

http://www.timberland.com/sm-mens-titan-safety-toe-lace-to-toe-brown-full-grain--pi-3030612.html

I wore redwings for years, but the last couple of pairs I have tried just were not comfortable. When your on your feet 10-14hrs everyday, the boots make all the difference


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

I wear Red Wings with Gore-Tex. Pricey, but I love them. Money well spent.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

My list of tested boots and shoes:

Solomon tennis shoes, hi top(old style not made anymore): Toughest, longest lasting tennis shoes I've ever worn.

Merril boots, all leather : Lasted two months before sole began seperating.

Vasque boots : Barely one good year out of them before they were trash.

Hitec : One month and they were trash.

Redwing, $225 model with concrete sole : 2+ years, toe is worn out on one, put some Permatex silicone on it and is holding strong. These are now my auto repair boots. Sole is worn down a lot. No sole to boot seperation.

Danner leather boot : Lasted well, to much heal slop for me.

Doc Martens seem heavy to me and don't seem to have much cushion in them. I think they are kids boots. 

Wolverines just don't seem to appeal to me. I'll probably try on a pair sometime to see if they are comfy. If they lasted for one year they are probably worth it.

Danner has a new line of work boots, hi top cut style, abrasion resistant, $250 dollar price tag. Hard to justify that.

I'm thinking of trying some Tony Llama work boots. They look pretty decent. Cut a little higher than I'd like though. Price seems right. Get rid of the goofy leather tongue piece.

My criteria for boots is that they must be comfortable when put on. The idea that you break in a boot is bunk. A comfortable boot is comfortable, try a expensive pair of Redwings if you think otherwise. A $200 pair of boots must last for at least two years. A $100 dollar pair of boots must last a year. Sole must be welded or sewn on.

I've found that boots with sewn on or welded on soles don't have sole shoe seperation.

Probably Redwings(tried and trusted), Tony Llama or Wolverines for my next boot.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

I wore Redwing steel-toe for years. Last year bought a pair of Carhartt's...and they are the most comfy pair I've ever worn!


----------



## jwatson (Dec 19, 2009)

Redwings most of my time in trade but did not hold up when I worked in Iraq ( blisters between toes, rubbed my heals raw, soles seperated from uppers ), switched to a pair of Converse Desert Boots and have been real satisfied, payed about $80.00 pair. http://www.desert-gear.com/index.html


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

jwatson said:


> Redwings most of my time in trade but did not hold up when I worked in Iraq ( blisters between toes, rubbed my heals raw, soles seperated from uppers ), switched to a pair of Converse Desert Boots and have been real satisfied, payed about $80.00 pair. http://www.desert-gear.com/index.html


Know of any places that sell them in store? This is the second or third time I'v heard someone mention these boots and would love to try a pair on to get an idea on sizing.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Lz_69 said:


> I don't know about the prices but you could try Viberg's they're made in Victoria and are csa rated.


 
I have heard of viberg...unfortunately they are CSA rated but they do not have an EH rating


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

Pilky said:


> I have the exact same pair! Very nice boot.



I think I am going to pick up the insulated version for the winter pretty quick here.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Redwing model 914 Gortex, non-steel toe. I keep 2 pairs in rotation and get almost 4 years out of the two pairs. Comfortable the day I buy them and wear them in salt water, mud, sand, rain, you name it. Have tried lots of boots and these are the king of boots. I pay 75.00 toward any pair of Redwings any employee buys.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Innovative said:


> Redwing model 914 Gortex, non-steel toe. I keep 2 pairs in rotation and get almost 4 years out of the two pairs. Comfortable the day I buy them and wear them in salt water, mud, sand, rain, you name it. Have tried lots of boots and these are the king of boots. I pay 75.00 toward any pair of Redwings any employee buys.


Industry standard?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

shouldn't you be at work?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> shouldn't you be at work?


We don't have much work this week. I'm not on call either. I have work tomorrow and Friday though.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> We don't have much work this week. I'm not on call either. I have work tomorrow and Friday though.


 hopenchange!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> hopenchange!


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

Timberland Pro Series were the worst pair of boots I have ever owned had a pair for about 6 months the soles cracked and separated from the boot. They hurt my feet so badly I got another pair should have learned my lessn the first time, second pair were squeaky on concrete. Then switched to Chippewa Super Loggers, they last about a year and a half only complain the inner lining rips easily in the heel. I am think of going with the Red Wing Loggers.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Danner, Made in USA*



petek57 said:


> What is your choice for steel toed boots? Just got barely a year out of Georgia Boots. Never been disappointed with Red Wings


*Danner USMC Hot Weather* steel toe (no insulation, no Gore-Tex) 8.5in. rough-out leather and Cordura

*Danner Acadia* steel toe (Gore-Tex, uninsulated) 8.5in. leather and Cordura

*Danner Ft. Lewis* composite safety toe (1000gm insulated, Gore-Tex) 10in. all-leather

*Matterhorn* composite safety toe (200gm insulated, Gore-Tex) 10in. all-leather

I tried Red Wings. Hurt my feet bad! Seemed well made, and appeared to be correct size, just made feet hurt.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

www.bellevilleshoe.com

Military grade boots, all American made (as far as I know).

I'm wearing a pair right now, and will be buying a pair of hot weather, water proof boots soon in time for the New Orleans summer.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have worn Bates E02320 for about a year. Wear them for everything, starting to fall apart but I bought a pair that was too big. The are steel toe, EH rated and have a side zipper for easy on/off. They are very comfortable in my opinion. I paid $90 for them.









I just bought a pair of Haix Airpower X1 US. Steel toe but not EH rated. Comfortable unless standing for long periods but they are not broken in yet so that may be why. Paid $195 for them, bought because I have heard many good reviews of them from fellow emergency service personnel. They are really designed for EMS but eh. Oh they are also CSA certified.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

pudge565 said:


> I just bought a pair of Haix Airpower X1 US. Steel toe but not EH rated. Comfortable unless standing for long periods but they are not broken in yet so that may be why. Paid $195 for them, bought because I have heard many good reviews of them from fellow emergency service personnel. They are really designed for EMS but eh. Oh they are also CSA certified.


Dude.

WTF.

Looks like you've grown bored in the bedroom and decided to branch out with a little S&M.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Dude.
> 
> WTF.
> 
> Looks like you've grown bored in the bedroom and decided to branch out with a little S&M.


:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

Irish Setters Wing Shooters, great boot completly waterproof (goretex lined)GREAT Boot


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Dude.
> 
> WTF.
> 
> Looks like you've grown bored in the bedroom and decided to branch out with a little S&M.


haha, I thought the same but then I looked closer. Of course, they're German.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BTW, my Docs have pretty much bit the dust. I think I may try some DieHards. They seem pretty durable, they're cheap and they look very plain.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I just picked up a pair of Redwing 2408-2 EH Comfortforce Supersole 2.0 boots today, since I needed a new pair. They've got to be the single most comfortable pair of boots I've ever worn so far. The leather is as soft as glove leather. Really nice. 

I got a good deal, since they sell in the 189-219 range online. I picked them up from a local dealer for 169. Blue Mountain Harness and Shoe.


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been wearing timberland 8" Powerwelts for the last month or so. No problems whatsoever. Waterproof, oil resistant, steel toe, and electrical shock hazard protection. $170 i think from timberland...got them for $108 at onlinebootstore.com


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

I recently made the leap and bought a pair of Redwings, the 676's .http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1816 I have to admit they are the most comfortable work boots Ive ever owned and well made. Not cheap $$ though. I never thought any work shoes were worth spending $200 on and I was wrong. As already mentioned since we are on our feet for long periods of time we shouldnt go cheap with foot protection.

For the last 9 years I've only worn Wolverine's. I did have to break in the Red Wings unlike the Wolverine's. After about a week they were good to go. 

Some of the perks with Redwing are free laces for the life of the boot along with the free replacement of the eyelets should one break or fail. Redwing also offers free cleaning and oiling.

I bought a tube of "Tuff Toe" for the toes to protect against wearing through when kneeling after time, neat stuff. http://www.tufftoeworkboots.com/

Ive had it on my other work boots and its worth the $20 in the long run.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> I recently made the leap and bought a pair of *Redwings*...
> Some of the perks with Redwing are *free laces for the life of the boot* along with the *free replacement of the eyelets* should one break or fail. Redwing also offers *free cleaning and oiling.*
> 
> I bought a tube of *"Tuff Toe" for the toes* to protect against wearing through when kneeling after time, neat stuff. http://www.tufftoeworkboots.com/
> ...


Nice!

I didn't know about the laces replacement policy or the eyelets.

Last time I had a pair of boot resoled, I had the bootmaker put some toe guard on the toes. Prevoiusly, I was having him install a leater toe cap over the original toe (before I wore through to the protective toe). Although this was when i was a machine mechanic, and a lot of time was spent repairing machines... concrete floors, down low, floors usually wet and kinda rough-surfaced, which probably softened the leather (wet). Sometimes multiple times (replacing the extra toe cap once it wore through).

*Adam12*, is your ToeGuard smooth, or rough? The surface of the toes on my boots is rough, which may have its advantages, except when they get muddy... the mud really sticks in the 'stipled' surface, but, man is that stuff tough! (Not sure of the exact name of the brand, that the bootjockey who I frequent, uses.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> Nice!
> 
> I didn't know about the laces replacement policy or the eyelets.
> 
> ...


 
It goes on smooth, mud or anything like that will just wipe off.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

I just got some new Timberland Pro Titan steel toed boots. Have used them before and love them. I was thinking about Redwings but couldn't justify the pricetag. The timberlands require no break in and are awesome and comfortable. 

Redwing question, what is the warranty on them, and how much is a resole if you need one?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Just bought Belleville's 650 model.










Good for hot weather while the gore-tex keeps your feet dry should it rain.

I've had their cold weather model for the past 5 years and they're still in good condition, considering I haven't taken care of them.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

qckrun said:


> I just got some new Timberland Pro Titan steel toed boots. Have used them before and love them. I was thinking about Redwings but couldn't justify the pricetag. The timberlands require no break in and are awesome and comfortable.
> 
> Redwing question, what is the warranty on them, and how much is a resole if you need one?


 
$80 for a Redwing re- sole. http://www.redwingshoes.com/faq/


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I've had the Red Wing 2206 steel toe, waterproof, electrical hazard, oil and gasoline, and insulated rated for 5 years with little apparent wear..


----------



## NY ELECTRIC (Sep 27, 2009)

Timberland constructions. I have been wearing them since 93/94 maybe (that early for pleasure not business) never heard a squeek. I just bought 3 pairs 79 apiece at woodbury common outlets in upstate ny


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I recently purchased a pair of _Itasca_ steel toe EH rated boots at Big 5 for thirty bucks and I have to say, they are very comfortable.


----------



## CTroupe (Jan 5, 2011)

i wear halls lineman boots #605 they are steel toe and eh rated cost about 200 a pair and are made in the u.s.a


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

CTroupe said:


> i wear halls lineman boots #605 they are steel toe and eh rated cost about 200 a pair and are made in the u.s.a


CT.. Please look at the date of a thread before you post. This thread was started in July.


----------

